# Different Linux compat libraries



## abishai (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello.

I want to install Ubuntu in /compat folder and check some software with glibc1.15 dependency. Can I somehow tell the application to use an alternative Linux installation? I don't want to break the existing /compat/linux.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 4, 2015)

I don't think that's possible.  The /compat/linux infrastructure is all CentOS 6.6 via the ports collection.  Testing an application with Ubuntu, if possible, won't give any indication of how it may work on a normal FreeBSD system because of the CentOS infrastructure.

What you can do, however, is potentially use a jail.  Here is a guide on how to use a Debian Linux jail: Thread 41470

Alternately, use virtualization.  The handbook describes how to use bhyve(8).
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/virtualization-host-bhyve.html

This post describes the Bhyve/Ubuntu setup: Thread 49731


----------

